# How the hell is Melissa McCarthy going to be on Ghostbusters reboot?



## WiiCube_2013 (May 21, 2015)

She is an utterly terrible actress with horrible lines and just not interesting at all. Just take her latest movie _Spy_ for example, I watched it today and wow.. the sex jokes were so unpleasant and disgusting to hear yet she keeps landing roles in movies she definitely doesn't deserve. Granted, _Spy_ is a pretty shitty movie but it could have been moderately good had it not been for Melissa McCarthy.

So back to the main question, how did she come around to land a role in the female _Ghostbusters_ reboot film? It just blows my mind as there are far better and actually talented actresses than this turd!


----------



## RevPokemon (May 21, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> She is an utterly terrible actress with horrible lines and just not interesting at all. Just take her latest movie _Spy_ for example, I watched it today and wow.. the sex jokes were so unpleasant and disgusting to hear yet she keeps landing roles in movies she definitely doesn't deserve. Granted, _Spy_ is a pretty shitty movie but it could have been moderately good had it not been for Melissa McCarthy.
> 
> So back to the main question, how did she come around to land a role in the female _Ghostbusters_ reboot film? It just blows my mind as there are far better and actually talented actresses than this turd!


 
Lena Dunham is who I'd want to be in it personally but McCarthy was good in st Vincent


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Lena Dunham is who I'd want to be in it personally but McCarthy was good in st Vincent


 
She was good in Saint Vincent? I'd give it a watch but after that pile of trash I'd just be torturing myself.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 21, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> She was good in Saint Vincent? I'd give it a watch but after that pile of trash I'd just be torturing myself.


 
Yeah she was pretty good also even if you don't like her acting in it you have glorious bill Murray to drown out your pain


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 21, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Yeah she was pretty good also even if you don't like her acting in it you have glorious bill Murray to drown out your pain


 
It's not that I don't like her her acting is just obnoxiously awful or just about mediocre (Identity Thief).


----------



## weatMod (May 21, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> She is an utterly terrible actress with horrible lines and just not interesting at all. Just take her latest movie _Spy_ for example, I watched it today and wow.. the sex jokes were so unpleasant and disgusting to hear yet she keeps landing roles in movies she definitely doesn't deserve. Granted, _Spy_ is a pretty shitty movie but it could have been moderately good had it not been for Melissa McCarthy.
> 
> So back to the main question, how did she come around to land a role in the female _Ghostbusters_ reboot film? It just blows my mind as there are far better and actually talented actresses than this turd!


 
"how did she come around to land a role in the female _Ghostbusters_ reboot film?"

she was the only one they could find to fit into the stay puft sailor suit


----------



## RevPokemon (May 21, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> It's not that I don't like her her acting is just obnoxiously awful or just about mediocre (Identity Thief).


 
I agree I mean I don't care for her work but still there are better tbh


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 22, 2015)

weatMod said:


> "how did she come around to land a role in the female _Ghostbusters_ reboot film?"
> 
> she was the only one they could find to fit into the stay puft sailor suit


That's funny but I just realised it. Paul Feig is also directing the Ghostbusters movie so this pretty much means it'll be a pile of shit. If there's anyone worse than M. Night Shymalan then that's Paul Feig.

Expect gross sex jokes and cursing in this upcoming Ghostbusters 2016 flick.

Oh well there's always Batman Vs. Superman to look forward to which I'll definitely pay to watch at a cinema on a huge ass screen.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 22, 2015)

Paul Feig's the reason. He has to be: Bridesmaids, Spy, The Heat, all those PF films have Melissa McCarthy. He must have a raging hard-on for her, I notice in the films there are other returning actors, playing minor roles. I don't mind her really, the breakthrough in Bridesmaids was great, but she basically plays the same character, and thus it depends on who her co-star is, and how he/she coexists with her, that can make or break her. Spy, I would watch solely for Jason Statham.

As for Ghostbusters. I'm not an 80s kid, so I am at no risk to have my childhood crushed at the reboot. I saw the first two films as an adult, but doesn't change the fact that they're great films. The all female casting idea bounced around for years, so it's nice it will finally come to fruition...but then I read a male version will also be made. That makes me more annoyed than whatever the female movie will have, because it just shows cold feet, playing it too safe because for some stupid reason, an all female cast is just taboo. I heard the cast for the female version yesterday: Kristen Wiig, McCarthy, and two SNL cast members, who I don't know. The first name, I'll bite, the second name, alright. I was just thinking that Sandra Bullock and Reese Witherspoon, fill in the other 2 roles, or Tina Fey and Amy Poehler (Egon and Ray respectively).


----------



## VashTS (May 22, 2015)

i wouldnt use harsh criticism like that but i do agree she isnt too funny. i saw tammy, that was AWFUL.


----------



## RevPokemon (May 22, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> Paul Feig's the reason. He has to be: Bridesmaids, Spy, The Heat, all those PF films have Melissa McCarthy. He must have a raging hard-on for her, I notice in the films there are other returning actors, playing minor roles. I don't mind her really, the breakthrough in Bridesmaids was great, but she basically plays the same character, and thus it depends on who her co-star is, and how he/she coexists with her, that can make or break her. Spy, I would watch solely for Jason Statham.
> 
> As for Ghostbusters. I'm not an 80s kid, so I am at no risk to have my childhood crushed at the reboot. I saw the first two films as an adult, but doesn't change the fact that they're great films. The all female casting idea bounced around for years, so it's nice it will finally come to fruition...but then I read a male version will also be made. That makes me more annoyed than whatever the female movie will have, because it just shows cold feet, playing it too safe because for some stupid reason, an all female cast is just taboo. I heard the cast for the female version yesterday: Kristen Wiig, McCarthy, and two SNL cast members, who I don't know. The first name, I'll bite, the second name, alright. I was just thinking that Sandra Bullock and Reese Witherspoon, fill in the other 2 roles, or Tina Fey and Amy Poehler (Egon and Ray respectively).


 
Poehler and fey would be great but to bad it will never happen





VashTS said:


> i wouldnt use harsh criticism like that but i do agree she isnt too funny. i saw tammy, that was AWFUL.


 
Or she tries to hard to be funny which is a sin in comedy


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 22, 2015)

RustInPeace said:


> Paul Feig's the reason. He has to be: Bridesmaids, Spy, The Heat, all those PF films have Melissa McCarthy. He must have a raging hard-on for her, I notice in the films there are other returning actors, playing minor roles. I don't mind her really, the breakthrough in Bridesmaids was great, but she basically plays the same character, and thus it depends on who her co-star is, and how he/she coexists with her, that can make or break her. *Spy, I would watch solely for Jason Statham*.


 
He as well as other cameos are the reason why the film isn't utterly garbage, just to name them here's the list:

- Morena Baccarin
- Zach Woods
- Peter Serafino

There was also Jude Law, Rose Byrne and Jason Statham but they were main characters.

I have to say that if it wasn't for Melissa McCarthy's terrible & disgusting script and Miranda Hart (Nancy) that this movie could have very well been great.



RustInPeace said:


> As for Ghostbusters. I'm not an 80s kid, so I am at no risk to have my childhood crushed at the reboot. I saw the first two films as an adult, but doesn't change the fact that they're great films. The all female casting idea bounced around for years, so it's nice it will finally come to fruition...but then I read a male version will also be made. That makes me more annoyed than whatever the female movie will have, because it just shows cold feet, playing it too safe because for some stupid reason, an all female cast is just taboo. I heard the cast for the female version yesterday: Kristen Wiig, McCarthy, and two SNL cast members, who I don't know. The first name, I'll bite, the second name, alright. I was just thinking that Sandra Bullock and Reese Witherspoon, fill in the other 2 roles, or Tina Fey and Amy Poehler (Egon and Ray respectively).


 

I agree, Tina Fey and Amy Poehler would be absolutely ideal choices over McCarthy but it's probably not gonna happen. 



RevPokemon said:


> Or she tries to hard to be funny which is a sin in comedy


 
It becomes painful to watch her trying to be funny. It's just so embarrassing. [/quote]


----------



## weatMod (Jun 28, 2015)

they are filming this shit in my town , at my old HS i think


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 28, 2015)

Hollywood, ruining old movies be rebooting them as pieces of shit one series at a time. First Poltergeist now this.


----------

